# Archery Range



## muddfish (Aug 24, 2012)

New to the Bacliff, Kemah area does any one know of any 3D ranges in the area or Bow shops with indoor range


----------



## james hines (Nov 21, 2006)

Santa Fe Archery is all I know of.


----------



## 1riot1ranger (Sep 7, 2013)

Triple Edge in Dayton is pretty good


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

Jack brooks park I heard


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

Santa Fe Archery. They've got a good group of guys there who've helped me out a lot over the past few years.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Saltgrass does 3-D down that way. I think that is the one in the park. I believe you can google it. They should be starting up soon.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Chunky said:


> Saltgrass does 3-D down that way. I think that is the one in the park. I believe you can google it. They should be starting up soon.


Saltgrass had there first 3d shoot last month. I believe they have it the last weekend of every month. Check out their fb page


----------

